# Botulin Toxin in the Treatment of Nonrelaxing Puborectalis Syndrome



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://content.karger.com/ProdukteDB/produ...&Ausgabe=225606 Botulin Toxin in the Treatment of Nonrelaxing Puborectalis SyndromePurpose: To evaluate the results of botulin toxin injection in the external anal sphincter for the treatment of nonrelaxing puborectalis syndrome. Method: 15 patients (13 women, 2 men; aged 36-48 years) were treated with botulinum A toxin injection, using a dose of 25 IU diluted in 1 ml normal saline injected into the top loop of the external anal sphincter at the 3 and 9 o'clock positions. The mean follow-up period was 14.6 ï¿½ 3.3 (SD) months. Results: Two patients did not respond to the treatment while improvement occurred in 13. Straining at defecation disappeared and stool frequency was normalized. Improvement was maintained for a mean of 4.8 ï¿½ 1.4 SD months, after which time reinjection needed to be done. No adverse side effects were encountered. Conclusions: Botulin toxin injection is a simple, easy and safe method for the treatment of nonrelaxing puborectalis syndrome. It is to be considered after biofeedback has failed.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

